# Critique My New Mustang Filly?



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

She's very pretty.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

She's very nice!


----------



## SabreBaby (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She's got some funky back legs, but other than that I really like her. She has some of the coolest markings ever!


----------



## SabreBaby (Jul 27, 2009)

Haha.  The coolest one is actually on her belly!! Starting about right behind her front legs, she has a white stripe running half way down her stomach! It's so cute when she rolls!


----------



## SabreBaby (Jul 27, 2009)

No harsh critiques?  or maybe i should be happy!?


----------



## bloodhoundmom28 (Jun 1, 2009)

you can call the mustang reg and they can tell you how to read it and what year she was born ect


----------



## SabreBaby (Jul 27, 2009)

I kind of know how to read it. With the whole 8 point star and all, but these were a little difficult to read.... But thanks for the advice. I think I'll call once I get her here...


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

She's gorgeous. Can't critique much from the photos but she's a very pretty girl.
:]


----------



## SabreBaby (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you.  I will definitely try to get more up soon.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

She is very nice; I think she will make a very good all around prospect really...she seems to have decent conformation, although the saddle makes it hard to tell for sure exactly what's under there! 

I am not a fan of jumping a 3 year old that high though...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

She's very cute and doesn't look like typical mustang to me (more elegant looking). 

But please, please, please, wait for her to be at least 4.5 - 5 to jump (especially THAT high!). You may ruin her legs forever.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't know much about conformation, but she is very pretty! =]


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

She is so pretty! and I love her name!


----------



## binkyhoo (Jul 13, 2009)

Is she realy a mustang? She looks well bred. i see a bit of Arab in her. Its been a few years since I had my horse. I dont know every thing. Any one ealse getting that thought? I dont know to much about mustangs, but that freeze marking looked kind of Arabian to me? Is not it where that started way back when? If I am wrong, Tell me.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Definitely a mustang brand. The first symbol is exactly like what my 2 have. She is beautiful and very leggy. She ought to make an excellent horse for whatever you want to do. It would really help if you could get a pic of the brand straight on with her neck up so that we can see without the angles getting in the way.


----------



## SabreBaby (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh, believe me, I will NOT be jumping her at this age. I definitely don't think horses her age should be jumped either.  Yes, she really is a Mustang and her brand is the U.S. Gov't BLM brand, so I'm 100% positive she's a Mustang from the wild.  I will get a lot of new pictures for everyone once I get her to my barn, so I can show you the brand and her other markings better! Thanks everyone for the compliments!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

There's really no issue in free jumping a Mustang. I bet she's jumped off higher cliffs then that as a youngster. As a 3 year old, there's nothing wrong with the height she's jumping (though I sincerely doubt it's 3'0", looks a lot more like 2'6" to me). The knees on a horse are closed by 2.5-3 years old. At this point, riding her would be worse for her then free jumping her because it's her spine that hasn't fused yet.

I think she's absolutely gorgeous. I like Mustangs to begin with, but she's so refined and elegant, with seemingly very few faults. She's got nice stury legs, it'd be easier to tell you more with a proper conformation shot, but I think she's going to just please you from one sport to the next.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> *She's very cute and doesn't look like typical mustang to me (more elegant looking). *
> 
> But please, please, please, wait for her to be at least 4.5 - 5 to jump (especially THAT high!). You may ruin her legs forever.


That's what I was thinking. The mustang mare we had and the others I have been around haven't been near that elegant/leggy looking. Not too surprising, though, considering the number of very nice/ refined horses that have gotten absorbed into some mustang herds.


----------



## SabreBaby (Jul 27, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> There's really no issue in free jumping a Mustang. I bet she's jumped off higher cliffs then that as a youngster. As a 3 year old, there's nothing wrong with the height she's jumping (though I sincerely doubt it's 3'0", looks a lot more like 2'6" to me). The knees on a horse are closed by 2.5-3 years old. At this point, riding her would be worse for her then free jumping her because it's her spine that hasn't fused yet.


I think they were mostly talking about jumping her under saddle.  I believe free jumping her is just fine, but under saddle would be just plain dumb. :/

Gosh. I'm loving Yazi more and more everyday. I just cant WAIT to get her here and start working with her...  She'll be coming down soon.


----------



## anna13 (Jul 29, 2009)

Very nice. Awesome markings


----------



## SabreBaby (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi there.
I think this is a really good looking Mustang. I do not know where exactly she came from but the Geiger Mustangs have this look...I think!
If I am wrong them I am sorry for that. I imagine you would be able to find this out when you get her papers.
Geigers that I have seen seem to have very short back and very refined head as this gal does. She is a nice looking little mustang and your gonna have soooo much fun.
Hope you will find out more about her heritage.
There are many mustangs where I live, and....unfortunately with the ever falling economy there has been problems within the last 4 or so years with people letting there domestic horses out onto the range. Tragic it is. They think they are doing them a favor when ...in reality they are not!
I think she is very well built. If you were planning to do jumping, an x-ray will show you if her knees are good....I am not a fan of pushing youngsters myself but you can get a vet opinion on that stuff.
Do you know if she was even on the range? She may have been foaled in captivity. 
So happy for you two!
Best wishes and if you ever find out where she is from I would love to know!

HP


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Sorry for the double post..
I just was surfing around and looked up the Pryor Mountain Mustangs....
If you look around you can find a diagram that shows their confirmaiton.

Short backed, sturdy legs, slightly convexed face or flat faced...
Very similar to your girl
HP


----------



## SabreBaby (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you HalfPass!  Interesting information.  And yes, she lived on the range for 9 months.


----------

